# Please Help Me...cm7 No Data



## Trocks797 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey guys. I have CM7.1.1...the latest as of 10/2 installed. I was running CDMA radio 1.46.00.704 and LTE radio 0.01.69.0501. Everything was fine. However, my city got LTE yesterday and my LTE speeds were only 2-3mbps...compared to my buddies stock Thunderbolt getting 35+. I then realized how old and outdated my radios were so I downloaded every newer CDMA radio, and every newer LTE radio to try and mix/match like others suggested. The only problem is...I have no data anymore, at all. I have tried every possible combination of radios. All the radios I downloaded are Gingerbread (not Froyo) radios, and I know they work with my build because I see the 3G and 4G icons, and I see data moving, but none of my apps can load data at all. I am truly at a loss and tried searching but the only thing I found were people not understanding that Froyo radios do not work with CM7. As of right now I have the matching 906 CDMA/LTE radios on my phone, and nothing.

Can anybody help me? I am flashing through Hboot, and I have verified the md5's every time. Please and thank you!

EDIT: Now, 4G keeps dropping, and falling back to 3G...which still can't send or receive data. I feel like I really messed up, and I wish I had just left it alone!


----------



## Thrillhouse847 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think it is a problem on Verizon's end. Others seem to be having data issues as well. I wouldn't worry too much just yet.

Sent from my HTC Mecha


----------



## CGThunder2002 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been having data connection issues since yesterday running BAMF FOREVER CUBED. Glad to see its not just me.


----------



## Trocks797 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. It was working just 3 hours ago before I did all this. I find it odd the network goes out right as I flash new radios....really complicating things!


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Location? I'm having data issues as well


----------



## elemerica (Aug 10, 2011)

I was having the same problems. I fixed it by turning eHRPD off; you'll need to flash a sense based ROM then punch in some stuff in the dialer. I'm on my phone and don't remember exact instructions, but they are easy to find via Google.


----------



## Trocks797 (Sep 13, 2011)

I am now able go confirm data was never out in my location  and the problem still exists. Thank you for your suggestion on eHRPD.I will give that a shot! Do I need to do that every time I flash a new radio?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Trocks797 said:


> I am now able go confirm data was never out in my location and the problem still exists. Thank you for your suggestion on eHRPD.I will give that a shot! Do I need to do that every time I flash a new radio?


No and you shouldn't have to do it, it should default to it. Also, make sure you are running the latest radio's as the older radio's don't work with the newer ROM's. I see no reason to go back on radio's as the results will be minimal.

Also, you'r friend isn't getting 35+ MB, he is on a sense ROM and probably using Speedtest which shows incorrect numbers. 2 - 3 MB is about right for 4G depending on your location (I get 5 - 7 at home but only 2 - 3 at work).


----------



## hooah212002 (Nov 3, 2011)

Trocks797 said:


> I am now able go confirm data was never out in my location and the problem still exists. Thank you for your suggestion on eHRPD.I will give that a shot! Do I need to do that every time I flash a new radio?


No. eHRPD (I think) enables voice over data for 3G. Early on in the Thunderbolts life, this "fix" helped users who were getting 1x and no 3g when 3g coverage was readily available. Along with enabled voice over data, it allows a more seamless transition between radios.

{abe}this information is mostly incorrect


----------



## elemerica (Aug 10, 2011)

hooah212002 said:


> No. eHRPD (I think) enables voice over data for 3G. Early on in the Thunderbolts life, this "fix" helped users who were getting 1x and no 3g when 3g coverage was readily available. Along with enabled voice over data, it allows a more seamless transition between radios.


Actually eHRPD helps the transition to 4G from 3G, don't believe it has anything to do with the simultaneous voice and data.


----------



## elemerica (Aug 10, 2011)

Trocks797 said:


> I am now able go confirm data was never out in my location and the problem still exists. Thank you for your suggestion on eHRPD.I will give that a shot! Do I need to do that every time I flash a new radio?


No, you don't need to do it every time. It's a setting that is stored on the radio i believe. I did a nandroid back up of CM7, flashed a sense ROM (bamf soab), changed the setting then restored. I've not had problem since, and only use 4G when I need it.


----------



## elemerica (Aug 10, 2011)

FYI here are instructions:

Dial ##778# hit dial
select edit mode - password is 000000
go into modem settings
change Rev. A to Enabled (instead of eHRPD)
Press menu then commit changes and your phone will reboot

Also, here is what eHRPD does:

_Evolved HRPD is a method that allows the mobile operator to upgrade their existing HRPD packet core network using elements of the SAE/EPC architecture. Additionally, eHRPD is a more evolutionary path to LTE while also allowing for seamless service mobility - including seamless hand-offs - between the eHRPD and LTE networks. _

_*One of the main advantages of eHRPD is the ability to provide seamless service mobility between HRPD and LTE access networks with a single mobility management protocol.* Moreover, with eHRPD, the operator can leverage the benefit of optimized handover - no dropped sessions and reduced handover latency - between LTE and eHRPD. The benefit of seamless and optimized mobility for data is highly dependant on the mobile operator business model for adding new services. As new applications emerge, the requirement for seamless service mobility becomes greater. Since SAE is an all-IP network infrastructure, the network will quickly move to mobile VoIP for voice. Moreover, with the introduction of eHRPD, the operator can leverage the benefit of optimized intra eHRPD handover when the user crosses the HSGW boundaries. This capability does not exist in current HRPD systems._


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Trocks797 said:


> Hey guys. I have CM7.1.1...the latest as of 10/2 installed. I was running CDMA radio 1.46.00.704 and LTE radio 0.01.69.0501. Everything was fine. However, my city got LTE yesterday and my LTE speeds were only 2-3mbps...compared to my buddies stock Thunderbolt getting 35+. I then realized how old and outdated my radios were so I downloaded every newer CDMA radio, and every newer LTE radio to try and mix/match like others suggested. The only problem is...I have no data anymore, at all. I have tried every possible combination of radios. All the radios I downloaded are Gingerbread (not Froyo) radios, and I know they work with my build because I see the 3G and 4G icons, and I see data moving, but none of my apps can load data at all. I am truly at a loss and tried searching but the only thing I found were people not understanding that Froyo radios do not work with CM7. As of right now I have the matching 906 CDMA/LTE radios on my phone, and nothing.
> 
> Can anybody help me? I am flashing through Hboot, and I have verified the md5's every time. Please and thank you!
> 
> EDIT: Now, 4G keeps dropping, and falling back to 3G...which still can't send or receive data. I feel like I really messed up, and I wish I had just left it alone!


I must disagree with part of this. I have the very last froyo radio and ran cm7 just fine. Although I'm now on liquids 3.1 I still have a cm7 back up and mite go back soon. (Found a cool theme for cm7)


----------



## hooah212002 (Nov 3, 2011)

elemerica said:


> Actually eHRPD helps the transition to 4G from 3G, don't believe it has anything to do with the simultaneous voice and data.


Thanks for the correction.


----------

